# عالم الفن > عـالم الفن >  أليسا : أعيش قصة حب

## الحصن نيوز

“أعيش حقاً قصة حب، بكل ما تعنيه هذه الكلمة من معنى، وأنا أستعدّ للزواج بعد أن وفقني الله باختيار فارس أحلامي”. “قنبلة سعيدة” فجّرتها النجمة اللبنانية إليسا في مقابلة لها نُشرت في بيروت، ما اعتُبر تأكيداً لما تردد حول قرب وداعها “العزوبية”.

أليسا أكدت في حديث الى صحيفة “البناء” اللبنانية ان هذا الموضوع يدخل في صميم الأمور الخاصة، ولم تشأ تحديد زمان “المناسبة السعيدة” ومكانها.

لمتابعة تفاصيل الخبر اضغط هنا...

----------

